# Top 5 preachers/podcasts



## Barnpreacher

Let's say you could only listen to 5 preachers/podcasts for the rest of your life on your iPod. Which ones would they be? Let's exclude your own preacher, local preachers no one else would know, and anyone whose ministry was before the 20th century.

And these don't have to be your favorite (as in you line up with everything they believe), but which preachers/podcasts could you not do without? I know questions like this have been discussed before, but it seems like it's been a while and there have been a lot of new faces join the PB in the last year or so.

Mine would be:

1. John Piper
2. Tim Keller
3. Ravi Zacharias
4. Joel Beeke
5. R.C. Sproul and White Horse Inn (tie)

Honorable mention: Joseph Pipa, Alan Cairns, Alistair Begg, Al Mohler, Richard Bacon.


----------



## raekwon

(sorry, didn't notice the "let's exclude your own preacher" bit)

John Piper
Mark Driscoll
Mark Dever
Alistair Begg
Ligon Duncan


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger

1. Alistair Begg
2. Tim Keller 
3. Iain Duguid 
4. John Piper 
5. Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## SolaGratia

Here are my top three:

1. Cornelius Pronk
2. Joel Beeke
3. D Martyn Lloyd-Jones

The rest are from my congregation


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

1. Dennis Prutow 
2. D. Martin Lloyd-Jones
3. Alistair Begg
4. James Boice
5. Ian Paisley


----------



## mvdm

1. David Wells

2. Joel Beeke

3. Ravi Zacharias

4. Paul Washer

5. R.C. Sproul


----------



## Ivan

The choices are most difficult, but here goes:

1. John Piper
2. Al Mohler
3. Mark Dever
4. Alistair Begg
5. Ligon Duncan

D. Martin Lloyd-Jones, John MacArthur and Joel Beeke as honorable mentions because, for whatever reason, I prefer to read them rather than listen to them.


----------



## caoclan

1) RC Sproul
2) Ligon Duncan/Derek Thomas (1st Pres Jackson, MS)
3) Mark Dever
4) John MacArthur (except when he is preaching on eschatology)
5) Gene Cook, Jr (of The Narrow Mind- his sermons are on Unchained Sermons Podcast, but he hasn't updated his new sermons in a while. He had a great sermon entitled I am Mephibosheth)


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

1. Tim Keller
2. John MacArthur
3. Ravi Zacharias
4. R.C. Sproul
5. Harry Reeder - pastor of Briarwood Presbyterian, my former church


----------



## JonathanHunt

1. Peter Masters
2. Lloyd-Jones
3. Jeff Lyle (transformingtruth.com)
4. Joel Beeke
5. Paul Washer


----------



## DeoOpt

Cornelius Pronk
Joel Beeke
Alistair Begg
Paul Washer
Leonard Ravenhill


----------



## InevitablyReformed

Mark Dever
RC Sproul
John Piper
John Frame
Paul Washer (I really like this guy)


----------



## christianyouth

I want to listen to Tim Keller now, never heard him. Here are my top 5:

1)Paul Washer
2)Ligonier Pod cast
3)White Horse Inn Pod cast
4)Bethinking.org podcast(apologetics)
5)Al Mohler show


----------



## Barnpreacher

christianyouth said:


> I want to listen to Tim Keller now, never heard him. Here are my top 5:
> 
> 1)Paul Washer
> 2)Ligonier Pod cast
> 3)White Horse Inn Pod cast
> 4)Bethinking.org podcast(apologetics)
> 5)Al Mohler show




You can find a handful of Keller's sermons available for download here: Reformissionary: Tim Keller Resources

Unfortunately if you go to his church site it is a subscription payment for MP3 downloads. I guess Piper has a lot of us spoiled on that one because it irks me when churches make you pay to download messages.


----------



## Barnpreacher

> Unfortunately if you go to his church site it is a subscription payment for MP3 downloads. I guess Piper has a lot of us spoiled on that one because it irks me when churches make you pay to download messages.



Mason,

Why don't you work on this one for us hard working, middle class Keller fans that can't afford to pay for downloads??


----------



## Virginia Marine

Here's what's on my iPod every day...
1) Renewing Your Mind - RC Sproule
2) The Dividing Line - Dr. James White
3) Ravi Zacharias
4) The White Horse Inn
I also enjoy Alistair Begg & Sinclair Ferguson (the Scottish Brogue somehow makes even a marginal sermon more entertaining...)


----------



## Ivan

Virginia Marine said:


> I also enjoy Alistair Begg & Sinclair Ferguson (the Scottish Brogue somehow makes even a marginal sermon more entertaining...)



Aye! Don't it though! 

Makes Craig Ferguson dangerous!  He's probably a little too over the top for me, but I still watch him from time to time. 

[I made my confession, now what is my pentience?]


----------



## Marrow Man

Wow, lots of good preachers in those lists above!

Here are my somewhat hasty top 5:

1) John Piper
2) R.C. Sproul
3) White Horse Inn podcast
4) Tim Keller
5) Sinclair Ferguson (gotta include a fellow ARP!)

BTW, as an honorable mention, I would commend to all of you the preaching of Mark Ross, another ARP. He was an associate pastor at First ARP Columbia (Ferguson's current church) for many years. He now is a seminary prof and does not often preach, but I have heard him on several occasions and he is quite powerful and passionate.


----------



## Scott1

1) Jesus Christ

....

2) RC Sproul
3) John MacArthur
4) John Piper
5) Billy Graham


----------



## jonmo

Barnpreacher said:


> Why don't you work on this one for us hard working, middle class Keller fans that can't afford to pay for downloads??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, Redeemer take the copyright thing pretty seriously.
> 
> My top five in no particular order: Driscoll, Keller, Piper, Sproul, Dever but there are several others mentioned above by others that could easily be in there as well (Begg, Ferguson, etc).
Click to expand...


----------



## christianyouth

Barnpreacher said:


> christianyouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to listen to Tim Keller now, never heard him. Here are my top 5:
> 
> 1)Paul Washer
> 2)Ligonier Pod cast
> 3)White Horse Inn Pod cast
> 4)Bethinking.org podcast(apologetics)
> 5)Al Mohler show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find a handful of Keller's sermons available for download here: Reformissionary: Tim Keller Resources
> 
> Unfortunately if you go to his church site it is a subscription payment for MP3 downloads. I guess Piper has a lot of us spoiled on that one because it irks me when churches make you pay to download messages.
Click to expand...


Ah, amen for people like Piper. I'm so glad he offers books/sermons for free.


----------



## JohnGill

1) Joel Beeke (P)
2) Henry Krabbendam (P)
3) Greg Bahnsen (P)
4) Gregory Barkman (B)
5) Douglas VanderMeulen (B)

Runners-Up:

1) Albert Mohler (B)
2) Paul Washer
3) Foppe VanderZwaag (P)
4) David Silversides (P)
5) Alan Cairns (P)
6) John Greer (P)

(And yes, I'm still Baptist.)


----------



## Romans922

Humm, 

I don't think I can agree with many of the above, I'd say, 

Ted Donnelly
Geoff Thomas
Al Martin
Lloyd-Jones 
Derek Thomas


----------



## govols

MacArthur
Boice
Duncan
Steven Lawson
Sproul


----------



## DMcFadden

Top 5 (no order): RC Sproul, White Horse Inn, John Piper, Alistair Begg, Ligon Duncan

Runners up (no order): Al Mohler, James White, John MacArthur, Ravi Zacharias, Mark Dever


----------



## Gloria

Virginia Marine said:


> Here's what's on my iPod every day...
> 1) Renewing Your Mind - RC Sproule
> 2) The Dividing Line - Dr. James White
> 3) Ravi Zacharias
> 4) The White Horse Inn
> I also enjoy Alistair Begg & Sinclair Ferguson (the Scottish Brogue somehow makes even a marginal sermon more entertaining...)



I was waiting for someone to include James White. I love the Dividing Line. I'm so pumped that he's putting them on Youtube now.


I don't have five, but here are three I listen to the most, in no particular order.

1) White Horse Inn
2) The Dividing Line
3) Albert Mohler
4) Gary Demar

I also listen to The Way of the Master radio, sermons from my church (would be in those listed but no home churches allowed...). I was on Ligonier everyday when I first started looking into reformed theology. Paul Washer from Heartcry is also great. The one that impacted me the most is his wife's testimony. It ROCKED me. I highly recommend it for anyone who has time.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Only 5? I guess I can trim my list. In no particular order:
Alastair Begg
Iain D Campbell (Back Free Church)
Ravi Zacharias
Tim Keller
R C Sproul

I am also a huge fan of the White Horse Inn.


----------



## kvanlaan

Top 5 (not in order):

A hearty second to Foppe van der Zwaag (he used to be a Christian school teacher and principal and went into the ministry a relatively short time ago). I've heard him preach in person and thought he was great - also a nice guy to talk to.
Joel Beeke
Paul Washer
WHI
Bartel Elshout (his "World's Hatred for the Church" sermon is a favorite of mine:http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=111206225931)


----------



## Mindaboo

I don't know if I can think of five, but here is my list:
1. Donald Grey Barnhouse
2. Bill Mencarow
3. RC Sproul

RC Sproul's voice usually puts me to sleep, it is so soothing. I have to be careful not to listen to him in the car!


----------



## BaptisticFire2007

My five favourite preachers (excluding my pastor):

C.J. Mahaney
John Piper
Mark Driscoll
John MacArthur
R.C. Sproul


----------



## annmarie

My five favorite preachers, (excluding my pastor as well)

Paul Washer
Voddie Baucham
R.C. Sproul podcast
Kevin Swanson podcast
James MacDonald podcast


----------



## Seb

Favorite preachers / Podcasts:

1...Sinners and Saints 
2...The White Horse Inn
3...RC Sproul
4...Paul Washer
5...Arturo Azurdia

For podcasts I'm a big fan of round-table type discussions.


----------



## jogri17

albert mohler, MLJ, way of the master (yes i know), RC Sproul, John MacArthur,


----------



## Gage Browning

*Top 5*

1. Al Martin - Wow!...I always imagined Jeremiah to sound like him...maybe Isaiah...not sure.
2. James Montgomery Boice- Miss him terribly...loved listening to him.
3. Sinclair Ferguson
4. Alistair Begg
5. RC Sproul

Runners Up...
1. John MacArthur
2. Ravi Zacharius
3. C.J. Mahaney
4. John Piper
5. Mark Dever


----------



## Jared

1. John Piper 
2. Tim Keller
3. Mark Driscoll
4. Francis Chan
5. Mike Bickle

He doesn't have a podcast, but I really like listening to Bruce Ware. Does anyone know where I could get any lectures and/or sermons by him aside from the resurgence?


----------



## D. Paul

Joel Beeke
Al Martin
Arturo Azurdia
David Mook
Alan Cairns
Alistair Begg


----------



## kvanlaan

I've seen Alan Cairns in a few lists and like him a lot too - with the accent, it always sounds to me like I'm being preached to by a highly stereotypical pirate.


----------



## Ivan

Jared104 said:


> He doesn't have a podcast, but I really like listening to Bruce Ware. Does anyone know where I could get any lectures and/or sermons by him aside from the resurgence?



I'm sure you could go to the Southern Seminary website. They have all the chapel messages there. Ware's got to be there. 

Southern has a impressive list of scholars.

Sure would like to go to seminary again.


----------



## KMK

What is a 'podcast'? I just got an 80 gig "iPod Classic" but have no idea how to use it yet.

I know, I know, but I come from the era of 8-track tape!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Al Martin
Joel Beeke
White Horse Inn
Joe Morecraft
John Piper


----------



## Pilgrim72

1. Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Barnpreacher said:


> Unfortunately if you go to his church site it is a subscription payment for MP3 downloads. I guess Piper has a lot of us spoiled on that one because it irks me when churches make you pay to download messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mason,
> 
> Why don't you work on this one for us hard working, middle class Keller fans that can't afford to pay for downloads??
Click to expand...


Heh, that's a point of discussion among Redeemer members - some like it (Wall Street types), others don't like it (artist types). He gets an average of 5,000 downloads every week, which translates to something like $14,000 per week, or in the neighborhood of $700,000 per year. For a church with an operating budget of $11 million, that's an important source of income.

When you ask other Redeemerites about it you get a typical New York response: just make your latte "tall" instead of "venti" and use the money to pay for a sermon.


----------



## Barnpreacher

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Heh, that's a point of discussion among Redeemer members - some like it (Wall Street types), others don't like it (artist types). He gets an average of 5,000 downloads every week, which translates to something like $14,000 per week, or in the neighborhood of $700,000 per year. For a church with an operating budget of $11 million, that's an important source of income.
> 
> When you ask other Redeemerites about it you get a typical New York response: just make your latte "tall" instead of "venti" and use the money to pay for a sermon.



Well, I'm about to ante up and give in. I've come close on several occassions, but since I've listened to just about every free sermon Keller has available on-line a couple of times I suppose it's time to subscribe. My problem is that I'll want to backorder my subscription 6 months and that will be even more.


----------



## Seb

ColdSilverMoon said:


> When you ask other Redeemerites about it you get a typical New York response: just make your latte "tall" instead of "venti" and use the money to pay for a sermon.



But what about us poor schlubs who can't even afford all that fancy NY coffee?  I'd like to listen to Keller, but I can't justify the price.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Seb said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you ask other Redeemerites about it you get a typical New York response: just make your latte "tall" instead of "venti" and use the money to pay for a sermon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about us poor schlubs who can't even afford all that fancy NY coffee?  I'd like to listen to Keller, but I can't justify the price.
Click to expand...


Come on, Steve. I just had my mind made up and there you go talking about the justification of paying for it. Now I'm second guessing again.


----------



## Grace Alone

I'm afraid I don't have an Ipod yet, but here are my favorite preachers (aside from my own) that I have heard speak. In fact, I had the pleasure of hearing Sinclair Ferguson and Ligon Duncan last week at the ARP Family Bible Conference... a real blessing!

1. RC Sproul...who taught me most of my foundation in reformed theology
2. Sinclair Ferguson...his Scottish accent just adds richness to his beautiful words
3. Ligon Duncan
4. John Piper (the only one of these 4 who I have not seen in person)

5. I have never heard them, but I'd like to hear Mahaney, Keller, and others. I have seen one Paul Washer video, and he was good, too.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Seb said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you ask other Redeemerites about it you get a typical New York response: just make your latte "tall" instead of "venti" and use the money to pay for a sermon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about us poor schlubs who can't even afford all that fancy NY coffee?  I'd like to listen to Keller, but I can't justify the price.
Click to expand...


I hear ya. If it's any consolation, we all have to pay the same (members included). In my opinion, it's well worth the subscription, or you can pay by individual sermon if you want to cherry-pick those you want to hear. 

He just finished a great series from April-June on Christian disciplines, which really impacted me a great deal. Included are sermons on Baptism and the Lord's Supper - the sermon on the Lord's Supper was particularly helpful, as was the sermon on the Fruit of the Spirit.


----------



## Marrow Man

Grace Alone said:


> 4. John Piper (the only one of these 4 who I have not seen in person)



Janis, I finally saw Piper speak in person a couple of months ago at the Together for the Gospel Conference here in Louisville. He was great! The others you mentioned are also great, and three of those (Sproul, Duncan, Mahaney) were also at T4G.


----------



## Seb

Barnpreacher said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you ask other Redeemerites about it you get a typical New York response: just make your latte "tall" instead of "venti" and use the money to pay for a sermon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about us poor schlubs who can't even afford all that fancy NY coffee?  I'd like to listen to Keller, but I can't justify the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Steve. I just had my mind made up and there you go talking about the justification of paying for it. Now I'm second guessing again.
Click to expand...


Ah yes. The other meaning of _justification_... the one that will get me in trouble with the misses if I spend money on Keller's sermons.


----------



## Heldveld

Grace Alone said:


> I'm afraid I don't have an Ipod yet,



You don't need an iPod for subscribing to podcasts all you need is the free iTunes software. Off coarse then you need to listen while at you're PC. I subscribe to a few different podcasts and usually listen to them on my PC at work with out moving them to my iPod.

Anyway I like:

1. Mark Dever
2. John Piper
3. Narrow Mind w/Gene Cook (podcast)


----------



## davidsuggs

1. Greg Bahnsen
2. Cornelius Van TIl
3. Ravi Zacharias
4. R.C. Sproul
5. John Piper


----------



## Grace Alone

Marrow Man said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. John Piper (the only one of these 4 who I have not seen in person)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janis, I finally saw Piper speak in person a couple of months ago at the Together for the Gospel Conference here in Louisville. He was great! The others you mentioned are also great, and three of those (Sproul, Duncan, Mahaney) were also at T4G.
Click to expand...


Tim, I believe my pastor was there, too! I am sure that was a real blessing to hear all of those men in one conference!

I just saw that you are ARP, too. You might know my pastor, Morrie Lawing.


----------



## Greg

Scott1 said:


> 1) Jesus Christ
> 
> ....
> 
> 2) RC Sproul
> 3) John MacArthur
> 4) John Piper
> 5) Billy Graham



You have Jesus on your iPod!?......


----------



## Jared

Greg said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jesus Christ
> 
> ....
> 
> 2) RC Sproul
> 3) John MacArthur
> 4) John Piper
> 5) Billy Graham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have Jesus on your iPod!?......
Click to expand...


I don't know if he does, but I do. I have the NIV Listener's New Testament. LOL.


----------



## Beoga

I consistently listen to:
James White
White Horse Inn
Mark Driscoll
Al Mohler
RC Sproul


----------



## greenbaggins

My top five (though not in any order of favorites): 

Stafford Carson
Phil Ryken
Ligon Duncan
John Leonard
Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## Augusta

I got a Zune for Mother's day and I guess these are my top 5 because they are all I have on there so far.

RC Sproul
David P. Murray
David Silversides
Alan Cairns
John Calvin


----------



## D. Paul

KMK said:


> What is a 'podcast'? I just got an 80 gig "iPod Classic" but have no idea how to use it yet.


----------



## Marrow Man

Augusta said:


> I got a Zune for Mother's day and I guess these are my top 5 because they are all I have on there so far.
> 
> RC Sproul
> David P. Murray
> David Silversides
> Alan Cairns
> John Calvin



Traci, I wasn't aware that John Calvin was now podcasting!

Wow, he really _is_ the Master of Geneva!





J/K


----------



## JM

Don Fortner
Al Mohler
John Piper
Henry Mahan
Todd Nibert


----------



## Ron

Robert W. A. Letham, who was my former pastor so I may include him. AND, I'll bend the rules and say David T. King since he's only been "my preacher" for less than a year!

I'd mention Greg L. Bahnsen but he's not preaching new sermons and I've devoured his old ones!

I'm a blessed man!

Ron


----------



## davidsuggs

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidsuggs*
> 
> 
> _1. Steve Wilkins
> 2. George Grant
> 3. Ravi Zacharias
> 4. R.C. Sproul
> 5. Douglas Wilson_
> 
> David, as a gentle warning, I would advise you to cease promoting those who are attached to the movement that is known as the _Federal Vision_.
> 
> You're pretty new, so I'm curious if you read the rules before joining the Puritan Board. One said rule is:
> Quote:
> 3. *Federal Vision*. The Puritan Board forbids the membership of "Federal Vision" proponents on this board. Every major NAPARC body has ruled the Federal Vision to be an un-Scriptural and un-Confessional doctrinal error that fundamentally re-casts doctines that are core to the Christian religion. Those who are proponents of this doctrine should refrain from registering and any members who embrace this doctrine should have the integrity to forfeit their membership privileges. Members who violate this rule will be suspended or banned.
> So, _if_ you, or anyone else on the board for that matter, believe that this group (FV) or its teachings, etc. are right, biblical, or orthodox, please consider taking the applicable action to which is alluded in the third sentence of the above rule. If you _don't_ believe the FV to be orthodox, biblical, etc., then please refrain from promoting those who are a part thereof. Thanks.


 
Im sorry i know of their controversial doctrine and i was just going off of their ACCS Classical Schooling Seminars and their CPHC History Conferences. I am in line with the confessions and a member of the PCA so no offense was intended.


----------



## JDKetterman

1. Edmund Clowney
2. Tim Keller
3. Sinclair Ferguson
4. Martin Lloyd Jones
5. Steven Doe


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I've picked up three here recently that have been a real blessing to me. All three are on sermon audio.
Chris Hand (Baptist in the UK)
Paul Dowling (Congregationalist, N. Ireland)
Brad Baggett (Baptist, Houston TX.)

I listen to many already mentioned here. Thank God for ipod's and podcasts!


----------



## Dewalt

i found this fun to read so i guess i am going to do this one
1- Piper
2- Loyd Jones 
3- RC
4- Driscoll
5- i actually might go with my pres. on this and say Joel Beeke


----------



## Marrow Man

Grace Alone said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that you are ARP, too. You might know my pastor, Morrie Lawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I know Morrie. We've crossed paths (in the good sense!) once or twice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iconoclast

1]W.R. Downing
2] AL Martin
3]Alan Cairns
4]Paul Dowling
5] Sinclair Ferguson


James White ,David Silversides, John Greer, Bill Shisko,Rolfe Barnard, Kit Culver,Ken Ham, Dave Dykstra


----------



## JM

> Rolfe Barnard


----------



## dcomin

1. Joel Osteen
2. Dr. Gene Scott
3. Kenneth Copeland
4. Creflo Dollar
5. Jimmy Swaggart

Oops... sorry... wrong forum


----------



## JM

dcomin said:


> 1. Joel Osteen
> 2. Dr. Gene Scott
> 3. Kenneth Copeland
> 4. Creflo Dollar
> 5. Jimmy Swaggart
> 
> Oops... sorry... wrong forum



What....no Joyce Meyer or Paula White?


----------



## Jared

JM said:


> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Joel Osteen
> 2. Dr. Gene Scott
> 3. Kenneth Copeland
> 4. Creflo Dollar
> 5. Jimmy Swaggart
> 
> Oops... sorry... wrong forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What....no Joyce Meyer or Paula White?
Click to expand...


What about Rod Parsley or T. D. Jakes?


----------



## D. Paul

Jared104 said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Joel Osteen
> 2. Dr. Gene Scott
> 3. Kenneth Copeland
> 4. Creflo Dollar
> 5. Jimmy Swaggart
> 
> Oops... sorry... wrong forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What....no Joyce Meyer or Paula White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about Rod Parsley or T. D. Jakes?
Click to expand...


Jakes is far too busy with the Dr. Phil show to do any _*real*_ preaching anymore...not that he ever did anyway.


----------



## jawyman

For me:

Bob VanManen (my pastor)
Joel Beeke
David Murray
Iain Murray
RC Sproul


----------



## DMcFadden

dcomin said:


> 1. Joel Osteen
> 2. Dr. Gene Scott
> 3. Kenneth Copeland
> 4. Creflo Dollar
> 5. Jimmy Swaggart
> 
> Oops... sorry... wrong forum


 
Doug, you are soooo out of it. Don't you know that Gene Scott is dead and that his wife (the former adult entertainer, Melissa Scott) is now holding forth in his place?









> PASTOR MELISSA SCOTT is the Pastor and Teacher of the University Cathedral--home to the largest Protestant congregation in Downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> Employing a research-laden approach to the analysis of God's Word in the Old and New Testaments, she unfolds and presents her teaching in context with history and the sciences. A natural linguist with command of twenty languages, she digs deeply into her vast collection of ancient manuscripts to find and communicate the purest understanding of what the original inspired writers of the Bible had to say.



So, Doug, get with it. Quit citing dead white whackos with Stanford PhDs.


----------



## caddy

_1. _Sinclair Ferguson

_2. John McArthur_
_3. Ravi Zacharias_
_4. R.C. Sproul_
_5. _James White


----------



## Honor

Oh I LOOOVE podcasts..... just a word to the wise..guys j/k *DON"T PUT YOUR IPOD IN THE WASHER!!*yeah BIG mistake....anyways I digress
1.Mark Driscoll
2. John Piper
3.Ravi Zacharias
4. Mark Driscoll
5. John Piper

I think that Mark Driscoll is my all time fav though...


----------



## Christusregnat

I read more books than listen to sermons, but if I had to choose from the past:

1. Ferrell Griswold
2. William R. Downing
3. Joe Morecraft III
4. Jim West (of Drinking with Calvin and Luther)
5. Samuel Rutherford (he visits me in visions)


----------



## Webservant

As I just recently completed encoding 25 years of sermons from audio cassettes (and sliced, diced, and uploaded them to our church website), I have to ask, are there really other pastors out there?

<hijack>Amazing how much truth is out there for the taking. We are awash in a sea of truth, and for all the impact it's having on our culture, it may as well be white noise</hijack>


----------



## FrielWatcher

Paul Washer - HeartCry Missionaries
John Piper - Desiring God
Todd Friel - not a pastor but a great public speaker and radio host
R.W. Glenn - pastor of my church
Ravi Zacharias - been listening to him since 2002

Runner ups: Robert A. Snyder (reformed pastor, longtime friend, and Doctorate of Church History from SBTS), Allistar Begg, R.C. Sproul, John MacArthur. 

No one has mentioned Fred Greco yet.  Or Dr. C. Matthew McMahon.


----------



## Law Grace Radio

1. Alistair Beg (Truth For Life)
2. Todd Friel (he does preach sometimes.)
3. John Piper (Desiring God)
4. Martyn Lloyd Jones
5. Paul Washer (Heart Cry Mission)


----------



## Pilgrim

I don't listen to podcasts that regularly, but here are some of the ones I've listened to recently, in no particular order: 

1. D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones
2. Al Mohler
3. Russell Moore
4. S. Lewis Johnson
5. Jeff Noblit


----------



## ww

I have never heard of Paul Washer and yet lots of folks listed him as a favorite so I'll guess I'll need to google him and take it from there. Mine would be:

1. John Piper
2. WHI
3. James Montgomery Boice
4. Sinclair Ferguson
5. RC Sproul


----------



## theydonman

*Favourite Five*

My favourite five are:
Dr Martin Lloyd Jones
Peter Masters
RC Sproul
Tim Keller
Geoff Thomas

Tony
Grace Baptist
Epping UK


----------



## Notthemama1984

John Piper
John MacArthur
RC Sproul
White Horse Inn
Ian Goligher


----------



## Herald

In no particular order, and with no specific theological bent:

Donald Barnhouse
Alister Begg
Ravi Zacharias
John MacArthur
R.C. Sproul
M. L. Jones


----------



## ManleyBeasley

1. John Piper
2. Paul Washer
3. Tim Keller
4. Matt Chandler
5. Al Mohler


----------



## KenPierce

ISn't this a problem? Reformed celebrity syndrome is destroying a lot of faithful ministers, who regularly get compared to "giants," and, of course, can't compete.

Some follow Paul, some Apollos, some Cephas, others Christ....

BE grateful for the preacher you have. He is God's primary agent in your spiritual growth, not the podcast.


----------



## Barnpreacher

KenPierce said:


> ISn't this a problem? Reformed celebrity syndrome is destroying a lot of faithful ministers, who regularly get compared to "giants," and, of course, can't compete.
> 
> Some follow Paul, some Apollos, some Cephas, others Christ....
> 
> BE grateful for the preacher you have. He is God's primary agent in your spiritual growth, not the podcast.



Come on brother. Don't take it so seriously. Are we not to listen to these "Reformed Giants" simply because others can't compete? Who says they can't compete? Some of the greatest help to me on the series of Galatians that I am preaching through has been from listening to Fred Greco's sermons on Galatians. More so than John Piper or Tim Keller or any of these other "Giants."

Besides, I am grateful for myself.


----------



## KenPierce

I guess I am seeing too many good men turned out of pulpits because they can't match the preaching of the giants. I don't think it's healthy.

Sorry if that upsets you.


----------



## KenPierce

That said, check out my webcast @ Atlantic Coast Communications!!


----------



## Barnpreacher

KenPierce said:


> I guess I am seeing too many good men turned out of pulpits because they can't match the preaching of the giants. I don't think it's healthy.
> 
> Sorry if that upsets you.



It doesn't upset me at all.

So, are you saying not to listen to any preaching over the internet? I don't understand your point is all. 

Did average preachers of old match Spurgeon and Whitefield and Owen and Bunyan and Luther? (and the list goes on and on) This isn't anything new. If God wants a man behind a pulpit then He will place him there. He isn't restricted by the fact that people are listening to a message by R.C. Sproul or Lloyd Jones.


----------



## Barnpreacher

We can agree to disagree on the matter if need be. I've seen too many of these types of arguments drug out longer than they should be. I won't weigh in anymore on the matter, rather I'll listen and pray over your thoughts. God bless.


----------



## KenPierce

They didn't HEAR those men; they read those men. That is a different.

Am I saying don't listen? No. I am saying that I think it has not been a generally helpful trend for the church. Men speaking to their own circumstances and own congregations what God has placed on their lips to say is God's model.

It should not surprise us that this is a struggle. Paul had to contend with Apollos' superior preaching abilities. The problem is not in our "stars" but in ourselves (yes, I know that Shakespeare was talking about fate, not celebrity, but I still like the line).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I think this would be a good discussion for its own thread.


----------

